# St.Petersburg



## ann (Aug 18, 2013)

Next week I am off to Russia.


One of my traveling friends has been trying to find someone in St. Petersburg to help her do some birdwatching.  She is an avid bird watcher, NOT A PHOTOGRAPER.


She has been trying tripadvisor and tour guides but so far no luck.  


It seems there is a very nice garden park area that would provide an opportunity for a serious bird watchers.


So, is there anyone here that might be able to help her get in touch with someone that could be of assistance.


If so, email me their information and I will pass it along to her so she can get in touch with them personally.


Thanks.


ann


----------

